# Legality of Cannabis and alcoholism



## GanjaRastaMan (Oct 31, 2010)

I know this may not be the right section to post in or even the right site, but I trust yall's views. 

Wondering if Vivitrol will prevent the therapeutic affects of cannabis/the "high"?
Here's some background:

6 months or so ago I started getting tested for illegal drugs by urinalysis. Since then and because of my current financial state I turned to alcohol. It's cheaper and it's legal. Shit I don't know why it is, I think it's as bad as heroin (at least for me). Since then I quickly took the downward dive toward alcoholism. And now I identify as an alcoholic. 

I was wondering if anyone knew if the alcohol abuse prevention pharma. drug called Vivitrol would not allow me to feel the therapeutic affects of cannabis. Vivitrol blocks the "high" an alcohol user feels when they drink and also is beneficial for people with opiate problems. The drinker then will only feel the dizziness, fatigue, and other negative affects of alcohol.

Anyone know? I'm sure many people have been in my shoes because of our fucked up laws regarding a damn herb.


----------



## kasuhit (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't know about Vivitrol, but I'm in the exact same boat, seems like my state would rather stay behind the times or even rewind them to even suckier times.

why would you even wanna take vivitol when alcohole is all you have? I drink just to pass out and be able to go to sleep for a couple hours, or just to calm my thoughts, but realy the effect or "buzz" is very short lived an ineffective. Its defintely lead to a general sick feeling when waking up of course, and I just feel unmotivated tired during the day, I would'nt say depressed but a general negative outlook on things too.

heh preaching to the choir.


----------



## GanjaRastaMan (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't drink any more because it has caused me to get really violent lately. It also causes me to have heart palpitations, depression, and anxiety, not to mention the hangover and the vertigo. I am tired of making out with the toilet, lol. I do really messed up things when I get drunk. I get depressed, I say things that are private that most people don't need to hear. I just need to tuff it out, wait to see if I get the job I really want, move out and get my project started. I have bipolar disorder and it makes things worse. 

And now I'm literally about to fucking cry cuz California is losing on Prop. 19! Fucking people need to learn that alcohol is the bad drug, weed is not nearly as bad for you if at all. Only problems I have with cannabis is that it affects my cognition (thinking process, makes me slow) and I get a bad cough cuz I inhale so deeply and hold so long.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Nov 3, 2010)

Heres the deal. There is money to be made if you become an alcoholic. Rehab gets money, your work place can front itself as caring place to work cause it will "help You" rehab, The drugs you will get put on will make money for the company making it. Knowing you will likely fail at rehab cause your still chasing a high the companis that make whatever you drink will keep making money. As along as this continues your basicly screwed. The issue here is that if and when pot becomes legal the governement will be forced to address all things other then MMJ or smoking that pot can be used for. And that the problem. Once you have mountain of proof saying we dont need to cut down trees anymore for X Y Z big buisness takes a loss. Once you have a mountain of proof saying wait a sec we dont need to be dependaitn on oil or coal anymore for X Y Z big buisness takes a loss. Once big buisness takes a loss there is no need to pay our leaders to side with them once our leaders arent getting paid to vote one way or another we get gridlock and they all sit thier thumbing thier assholes cause they dont know how to lead us without someone paying them to vote.

Thus the whole bullshot system comes crashing down and we the people get our USA back. 

Bottom line keeping you on booze is better for governemt then letting you smoke pot.

Enjoy.


----------



## GanjaRastaMan (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah good point, but it kinda sounds a bit like an extreme take on the situation but most of that I agree with and have seen the research. I'm just going to tuff it out and wait till I can propagate my own high quality cannabis. Won't be too long but feels like eternity. 

And it's sad that I'm scared to even log on to this site cuz I may be tracked. HEy Uncle Sam Get a FUCKING life!!! Go Arrest some actual criminals!!! It's BS, I was just looking for anonymous proxies that I could use but can't find any.


----------

